# Looking for English speaking friends in Zapopan



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hola! I moved to Zapopan recently, and though I speak Spanish (ish) I am still searching for English speaking friends. I'm 30, married, with a 11 month old son. I'm super outgoing but my husband is not. I've made a handful of friends here but I am looking for a handful of friends to make me feel at home, if that makes sense. I live near andares plaza and would love to meet people who are interested in similar things. Let me know if you're in the area!


----------



## disenato (Jan 18, 2016)

Try the American Society. They do lunch, dinner, and other gatherings every week.


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

Is that one of the forums? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

LuvBugLiz21 said:


> Is that one of the forums?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it is an organization that exists in the "real" world rather than online.

Here's a link: American Society of Jalisco - The Association of American Clubs


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

The real world haha. Thank you for the link, I will have to check them out! Do any of you guys ever go to their events?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

